# Rupnow Hit and Miss Finished



## Cogsy (Aug 18, 2014)

Here are the final pics of my Rupnow Hit and Miss Engine that I just completed. I learnt a lot from this build and it is an excellent running engine.

Thanks to everyone who helped with advice and techniques (even if they don't know they helped me) and to Brian for his awesome design.

It now resides at my Dad's house but I will visit it from time to time and make sure it stays in good condition.
























And the last video for good measure.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbaHs_UZiFc[/ame]


Now on to the next one!


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 18, 2014)

Congratulations of a great build. I'm sure your Dad will take good care of it. 
gbritnell


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 18, 2014)

Well done Cogsy. A great effort mate.
The engine run well & sounds great. I love the fly ball governor.
Did you make the spark plug? If so what material did you use for the insulator?
Regards,
Don.


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

Yes, I did make the spark plug. I use Corian for the insulator and it works perfectly. I know it's difficult to get here in Australia but I got mine off ebay from a US guy selling blanks for pen turning. Ended up buying 100 pen blanks for about $60 landed.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 19, 2014)

Well done, Cogsy. ----Brian


----------



## gus (Aug 20, 2014)

Cogsy said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yes, I did make the spark plug. I use Corian for the insulator and it works perfectly. I know it's difficult to get here in Australia but I got mine off ebay from a US guy selling blanks for pen turning. Ended up buying 100 pen blanks for about $60 landed.



Hi Cogsy,

Would like to buy some Corian when I drop by Perth. Spark Plug is another
"Black Magic" to Gus. Would like to DIY same plugs.


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 21, 2014)

It's a lot easier to get the stuff off ebay Gus, but if you do stop by Perth I'd be happy to give you a couple of pieces. For me the most difficult bit of making a spark plug is threading them, and that's pretty easy. So far every one I've made has worked just fine, but I can't compare them to bought ones as I've never bought one to check it.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Cogsy, the engine came out great, what did you use for the electrode down the centre of the spark plug?

Paul.


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 23, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Hi Cogsy, the engine came out great, what did you use for the electrode down the centre of the spark plug?
> 
> Paul.


 
Thanks Paul. 

It's a hand sewing needle. You can buy a pack of about 10 different sizes for $2 or so from K-Mart, etc. They make great electrodes and carb needles as well.


----------

